# LOST OR STOLEN BLUETICK/WALKER HOUND



## Jammer (Jan 16, 2013)

[attachment=0:2hhq081d]431307_10151379324515874_965424815_n.jpg[/attachment:2hhq081d]Last seen my hound pup on Sunday (1/13/13) in my back yard at my house in Spanish. Fork up off 2300East. If anyone has any info what so ever please call me at 
801)669-0210. The pup is just barely 6 months old.
Colton


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Man thats to bad. Nice lookin pup hope you find him/her.


----------

